# New England Multi-mountain Season Passes



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

My wife brought up the idea of season passes for my wife, my son (that is still home) and I.  Her thought was the pass to Cannon, Waterville, BW and Cranless.  I decided to look at other multi-mountain passes and produced the following results.  Keep in mind we will have skied 36 times (wife and I) and my son 30 times with an average $20.93 per visit for a total of $2135 +/- a few cents.  We skied 19 different resorts.  If I considered season passes, I would want a multi-mountain pass!  What is the best pass mountain combo in your opinion?

*The Pass*, Cost for 2 Adults and a Junior, # days required to equal this years average per visit cost

*Boyne Gold Pass (Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Loon)* $2,677   43 Days required
*Super Pass (Waterville, Cannon, Cranmore, BW)*	$2347	38 Days required
*Nor'easter (Mount Snow, Crotched, Attitash, Wildcat)*	$2837	46 Days required
*Peak Pass (Okemo, Sunapee, 5 days @ Crested Butte) Thru Okemo **	$3117	50 Days required
*Peak Pass (Okemo, Sunapee, 5 days @ Crested Butte) Thru Sunapee*	$2237	36 Days required
*The Judge Pass (Jay Peak, Burke)*	$1627	26 Days required
*Unlimited Pass (Killington, Pico) **	$2697	43 Days required

*  have 3 free passes to other moutains Okemo (3 Killington) Killington (3 Okemo)

Some to the rates end April 30!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2014)

Help us out here....

1.  Where do you live now?
2.  How far are you willing to drive?
3.  What do you like to ski for terrain?
4.  How often do you plan on going?
5.  Will all three of you be skiing/riding at the same time?  
6.  What age is your son?


----------



## Edd (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone know why they called that pass the "Judge"?  Just curious. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2014)

Edd said:


> Anyone know why they called that pass the "Judge"?  Just curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



That, and the weirdo site that they created for it, are big "?s" for lots of folks.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 28, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Help us out here....
> 
> 1.  Where do you live now?
> 2.  How far are you willing to drive?
> ...



7. Do you have a house in the mountains?


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 28, 2014)

ss20 said:


> 7. Do you have a house in the mountains?



8. Does it have a guest room?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> 8. Does it have a guest room?



9.  Where do you keep the key?


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 28, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> 9.  Where do you keep the key?



10- Do you keep PBR in the fridge ?


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 28, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> 10- Do you keep PBR in the fridge ?


11 . Do you regret starting this thread, given the strange turns that posters have been posting due to "PSSW"
Post Season Ski Withdrawl.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 28, 2014)

12. Would it be cool with you if I just leave my skis there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 28, 2014)

The Jay/Burke pass is nice because you will get to your threshold quickly, and Jay delivers a long season.  It's a long drive for you, though...  I would like Killington/Pico for the same reason - long season, and Pico might be a good Saturday mountain.  

For me, I would opt for a Cannon pass rather than the pass that includes BW, WV and Cranmore.   Yawn...  You could get your cost down on the cannon pass quickly, and still be free to hit other mountains.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2014)

So back to the original question...where do you live and how are you willing to drive?  

You want a pass that you will use and won't be a hassle.  And while multi-mountain passes are great, the drawback is that you may feel that you have to visit all the areas instead of focusing on one or two.  My pass this year was awesome because it allowed me to ski where I prefer (mostly Snowbird) with free days at other places.  BUT on more than one occasion I have skied at one of those places because I felt like I had to.  First World problem I know, but sometimes less is more.  But my pass is pretty much perfect because over the past three seasons I have mainly skied (by choice) at Alta, Snowbird, and Deer Valley.  My pass has access to all those areas.  

But multipasses have lots of upsides if you get the right one.  Conditions suck at one place?  Go to the other.  Variety is also the spice of life.  

That's one other piece of advice: get a pass that as good variety and resorts that AREN'T close by or are TOO similar.  On your list the Sunapee-Okemo pass options really offer two very similar mountains, terrain-wise, that are geographically close such that if one gets bad weather the other one is likely to as well.  

Other options you've listed: Boyne is a good option because you get three resorts spread out over a large area with a very long season.  But they may not be day trip accessible for you.  And it is also a bit more money.  

The Super Pass is new to me.  That looks like good variety, good spread of different resorts that aren't that close (Cannon and BW can have very different conditions).  Cranmore and BW have night skiing.  That gives you some flexibility.  Cranmore is worth a visit or two....Cannon is different than any of those places.  

Killington-Pico:  only if you want to commit to that one area.  And see my comment about avoiding places too close.  

Jay-Burke (I won't use the stupid name):  Burke has a short season and word has it that it will be shorter.  It is quite different than Jay.  Jay is a haul too.  If you don't like glades then Jay will not be great for you.  Good value though.  

Nor'Easter was what I was going to suggest....but I have been hearing lots of grumbles about Peak not doing as well as they had and the price is high.  It does give you a very wide range of options...north and south.  And Crotched's night skiing is extensive if you're close by.  That adds value to your pass.  

Other options not knowing where you are or what you like to ski.....

Sugarbush (two separate mountains)
Ragged (maybe)
Gunstock


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2014)

And, in the interest of full disclosure and related to your choices, I have had passes at  Killington/Pico (ASC All East that included Sugarloaf/Sunday River), Cannon/Gunstock/Sunapee (one pass), and Burke/Jay.  I was happy with all of them for different reasons.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2014)

Given your cost per day successes by following the deals, I would stick to that.  Seems you have it dialed.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 28, 2014)

Am I reading this right?  The Peak pass is cheaper through Sunapee than Okemo with the same exact skiing allowed?


----------



## HD333 (Apr 28, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Am I reading this right?  The Peak pass is cheaper through Sunapee than Okemo with the same exact skiing allowed?



If you buy at Sunapee you are blacked out during holidays at Okemo, hence the price difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 28, 2014)

HD333 said:


> If you buy at Sunapee you are blacked out during holidays at Okemo, hence the price difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ahh....that makes some sense.


----------



## abc (Apr 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Given your cost per day successes by following the deals, I would stick to that.  Seems you have it dialed.


+1


----------



## Quietman (Apr 28, 2014)

Or work at a local ski area part time, do the hours that no one wants, get paid for it, still work your full time day job, and ski free when you don't work.  The cost-revenue per ski day is quite low, except nobody likes working at 3am.  :wink:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> The Jay/Burke pass is nice because you will get to your threshold quickly, and Jay delivers a long season. It's a long drive for you, though... I would like Killington/Pico for the same reason - long season, and Pico might be a good Saturday mountain.
> 
> For me, I would opt for a Cannon pass rather than the pass that includes BW, WV and Cranmore. Yawn... You could get your cost down on the cannon pass quickly, and still be free to hit other mountains.
> 
> ...



I think he lives in NH too.  So the Cannon pass with no black outs would be $599 with one free tiicket untel end of May.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 29, 2014)

The Cannon pass for $599 is the only one I'd consider being a NH resident and liking to hunt for deals/enjoy variety of different mtns.
Sell the 2 tix to your friends for $50/each and you have a long season at NH's best hill for $499. 
If I lived in the Concord area and could shoot up there in an hour I'd prob jump on it.

Among multi mtn passes how about the Ragged/Dartmouth Skiway unlimited + S6/Middlebury/Corcorans pass for $529? If you desire variety that may be a decent option.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Am I reading this right?  The Peak pass is cheaper through Sunapee than Okemo with the same exact skiing allowed?



Buying from Okemo gets you three free passes per pass to Killington plus a few free guest passes and a few 50% off guest passes.



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 29, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Given your cost per day successes by following the deals, I would stick to that.  Seems you have it dialed.



Exactly what I thought, it's working for you, why be stuck to less areas and have to spend more days there to hit the same price point?


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Help us out here....
> 
> 1.  Where do you live now?
> 2.  How far are you willing to drive?
> ...



1. Concord, NH
2.  Look at my signature - we drive all over the place 2.5 ours away is a day trip from Concord! There are something like 48 ski areas that are with in that range or close.
3. We are a hybrid bunch - we like cruising on groomers 40%, like glades 30%, bumps 20% and park 10%
4. We always shoot for 40 and 50 is feasible
5.  Generally yes with the exception of a few times
6. 11 and he can board anything on the mountain



ss20 said:


> 7. Do you have a house in the mountains?



No, but that is something we are looking into



Domeskier said:


> 8. Does it have a guest room?



If we were to get one we probably would!



thetrailboss said:


> 9.  Where do you keep the key?



Under the door mat!



fbrissette said:


> 10- Do you keep PBR in the fridge ?



That would be one of many!  I would make sure it has a PBR refrigerator magnet!  Also would have Harpoon IPA Tuckerman.s Pale ale and Headwall, Switchback, Jay Peak Tram Ale (Long Trail) and maybe a stout or two.  



Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 11 . Do you regret starting this thread, given the strange turns that posters have been posting due to "PSSW"
> Post Season Ski Withdrawl.



This is the spirit if this forum one big brotherhood!



Savemeasammy said:


> 12. Would it be cool with you if I just leave my skis there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sure!  Could even stay in the guest room!



deadheadskier said:


> Given your cost per day successes by following the deals, I would stick to that.  Seems you have it dialed.



That is a consideration that we are looking at since the $'s are spread out and considering the variety we experience.



Quietman said:


> Or work at a local ski area part time, do the hours that no one wants, get paid for it, still work your full time day job, and ski free when you don't work.  The cost-revenue per ski day is quite low, except nobody likes working at 3am.  :wink:



Na!  Maybe when I retire and have a condo in the mountains and a condo around the Cape Cod National Seashore!  Plus I would fall asleep at work!  Well maybe that isn't so bad.



xwhaler said:


> The Cannon pass for $599 is the only one I'd consider being a NH resident and liking to hunt for deals/enjoy variety of different mtns.
> Sell the 2 tix to your friends for $50/each and you have a long season at NH's best hill for $499.
> If I lived in the Concord area and could shoot up there in an hour I'd prob jump on it.
> 
> Among multi mtn passes how about the Ragged/Dartmouth Skiway unlimited + S6/Middlebury/Corcorans pass for $529? If you desire variety that may be a decent option.



So Cannon NH Resident pass - did not see that that would be $1572 and requires 26 days of skiing.  That is a thought!  The other pass you mention would be OK but a little boring - good idea though!

Full disclosure - Jay Peak is our favorite mountain and was my home mountain when I was in high school and early twenties.  I also made snow there for one season while I figured out what to do with my life.  Skiing Jay Peak is like coming home!

Estimated times:
Jay Peak - 2 h 20m
Burke - 1 h 40m
BW - 1 h 30 m
Cannon 1 h 10 m
Cranmore 1 h 40 m
Waterville 50 m
Loon 45 m
Sunday River 2 h 30 m
Sugarloaf 4 h 30 m
Killington/Pico 1 h 40 m
Okemo 1 h 30m
Sunapee 45 m
Mount Snow 1 h 40 m
Crotched 45 m
Attitash 1 h 50 m
Wildcat 2 h

Other notables:

Sugarbush 2 h 15 m
Ragged 45 m
Gunstock 30 m
Saddleback 4 h 30 m
Magic 1 h 50 m
Stowe 2 h 20 m
Smuggs 2 h 50 m
Bolton Valley 2 h 10 m


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 29, 2014)

I think one critical factor that influences cost is lodging.  If you had a pass for anywhere Cannon and south you could enjoy a day trip.  Sunapee would be an easy day trip, and you could get up Sunapee when you have just a half day available for skiing - which gives more value to a season pass.  A Burke/Jay pass would require lodging expenses to make it worthwhile.  Jay onsite lodging is no bargain, but there are options nearby.  Burke has limited options, but they do exist if you know where to look.  

If you like Jay, I think I would go with the Super Pass.  Cannon has some similarities to Jay, and for as much as people knock Bretton Woods, they have lots glades.  You can also go skiing in North Conway for some variety.

If you skied 29 mountains this year, I think that you may get somewhat bored with the Peak Pass.  

As far as the Nor'Easter pass is concerned, Crotched Mountain is super close to you, but Wildcat needs to get things straightened out, and Attitash doesn't get much love around here.  Mt. Snow is not that easy to get to from Concord (very little interstate travel).

Keep in mind that you can get the Granite Pass for $1,657.  I think it's worth saving $1,190 to give up Mt. Snow.  But... North Conway can be a pain in the neck for day-tripping.   

For $2,721 you could buy passes at Crotched plus Cannon.  Or for $2,814 you could buy Crotched passes and Judge passes.  

If it were me, I think that I would lean toward the Super Pass.  The price is right, and you get a lot of options with that pass.  

My second choice would be the Granite Pass.  With Crotched, there are a lot of days that you can ski just because you have a mountain so close.  The beauty of a season pass is that you can go ski for just an hour or two.  And don't forget, Crotched has night skiing.  That's a big plus.  

My third choice would be a Crotched and Cannon combo.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2014)

dlague--that's right you're originally from the NEK.  Concord is a good base.  Lots of options up 93 or 89.  The Super Pass sounds like a good option.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I think one critical factor that influences cost is lodging.  If you had a pass for anywhere Cannon and south you could enjoy a day trip.  Sunapee would be an easy day trip, and you could get up Sunapee when you have just a half day available for skiing - which gives more value to a season pass.  A Burke/Jay pass would require lodging expenses to make it worthwhile.  Jay onsite lodging is no bargain, but there are options nearby.  Burke has limited options, but they do exist if you know where to look.
> 
> If you like Jay, I think I would go with the Super Pass.  Cannon has some similarities to Jay, and for as much as people knock Bretton Woods, they have lots glades.  You can also go skiing in North Conway for some variety.
> 
> ...



All good points - I am beginning to lean towards Cannon combined with my ability to use/find deals!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2014)

Cannon has a good long season too.  Easy drive for you and a place that you would frequent I would think because it is easy to get to and big enough to keep you entertained.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 29, 2014)

Honestly, I'd pair a seasons pass to a cheaper local resort, like Ragged, with Killington's Spring Pass.  Total price would be somewhere around $550 for an adult, and it's cheap enough to justify a few day trips to random resorts if you wanted to storm chase.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 29, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> dlague--that's right you're originally from the NEK.  Concord is a good base.  Lots of options up 93 or 89.  The Super Pass sounds like a good option.



I agree that Concord is a pretty ideal New England ski base.  You don't have to worry about traffic, it's at the intersection of I-93 and I-89, and there are lots of ski areas very close by.  Even Sunday River is less than three hours away.  Whiteface and Gore are about the only major mountains out of play.  Sugarloaf is a hike, but that's true for everybody south or west of Portland, Maine.

One small problem with Concord is getting to the southern Vermont ski areas - although it has more to do with the type of road rather than the time traveled.  Those resorts are still very doable.  

White River Junction is another good base.  It's somewhat the opposite of Concord.  Easier to get to southern Vermont ski areas, but trickier to get to Northern NH areas - but they are all within a reasonable drive.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 29, 2014)

dlague---Having a pass to someplace local would help you also reach your goal of 50 days when u could make turns after work, take 1/2 days and/or night skiing, and go for a few runs when the rest of your family is sick or its marginal weather/conditions.

Did I hear you mention once you are ex-military? May want to look at those discounts as well. Whaleback has a military pass for a cool $99!


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 29, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Honestly, I'd pair a seasons pass to a cheaper local resort, like Ragged, with Killington's Spring Pass.  Total price would be somewhere around $550 for an adult, and it's cheap enough to justify a few day trips to random resorts if you wanted to storm chase.



Just be honest with yourself.  Are you really going to want to spend money at another hill if you know that you can go to Cannon for free that day?  Some people are okay with this, others aren't.  Make sure you know the answer before committing to a pass.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 29, 2014)

After May 4th, Gunstock will be selling midweek and night-only passes.  If the price is right, it may make sense to combine one of those with a Cannon Pass.

Bretton Woods sells a twilight pass (2-8 PM) for $149, but the terrain available at night is not worth the trip.  They also offer night skiing on far fewer nights than Gunstock.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Just be honest with yourself.  Are you really going to want to spend money at another hill if you know that you can go to Cannon for free that day?  Some people are okay with this, others aren't.  Make sure you know the answer before committing to a pass.



Not apples to apples.  A local cheaper mountain would leave more money in your pocket to chase a few storms during the year.  Cannon only at $599 would have me skiing only Cannon.

This is all hypothetical for me anyway.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> After May 4th, Gunstock will be selling midweek and night-only passes.  If the price is right, it may make sense to combine one of those with a Cannon Pass.
> 
> Bretton Woods sells a twilight pass (2-8 PM) for $149, but the terrain available at night is not worth the trip.  They also offer night skiing on far fewer nights than Gunstock.



BW's night skiing is minimal at best unless they have expanded it.  It was basically one run off the Bethlehem HSQ and the beginner area.  Not worth the drive.  Gunstock, on the other hand, has more night skiing but not off the top unless that changed.  I would think that Pats Peak might have more.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 29, 2014)

Pat's peak claims 100% night skiing on the main mountain.   I'm not sure why they haven't released pass prices yet.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Pat's peak claims 100% night skiing on the main mountain.   I'm not sure why they haven't released pass prices yet.



I think they already did their early sales.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I agree that Concord is a pretty ideal New England ski base.  You don't have to worry about traffic, it's at the intersection of I-93 and I-89, and there are lots of ski areas very close by.  Even Sunday River is less than three hours away.  Whiteface and Gore are about the only major mountains out of play.  Sugarloaf is a hike, but that's true for everybody south or west of Portland, Maine.
> 
> One small problem with Concord is getting to the southern Vermont ski areas - although it has more to do with the type of road rather than the time traveled.  Those resorts are still very doable.
> 
> White River Junction is another good base.  It's somewhat the opposite of Concord.  Easier to get to southern Vermont ski areas, but trickier to get to Northern NH areas - but they are all within a reasonable drive.



I think Concord is a very goog base to start from.

W have been to Mount Snow and it took 1 h 40m which is not bad, Okemo, Killington and Pico are easy.  Magic was like 2 hours but that too is acceptable so Southern Vermont from Concord is no problem.  If I am on a side road for 2 hours versus a highway no biggie - it is more about the time than anything.  While Whiteface and Gore are mountains that I want to visit eventually, they are not a priority.  Happy about what i can get to already within 2.5 hours.



xwhaler said:


> dlague---Having a pass to someplace local would help you also reach your goal of 50 days when u could make turns after work, take 1/2 days and/or night skiing, and go for a few runs when the rest of your family is sick or its marginal weather/conditions.
> 
> Did I hear you mention once you are ex-military? May want to look at those discounts as well. Whaleback has a military pass for a cool $99!



Yes I am a veteran and I often consider such options but none have ever been appealing enough since I have to consider passes or lift tickets for others.  While I want to ski Whaleback again it would only be for a couple trips.  Been there before, much like skiing Pats Peak a couple hours into it and it is toast!



thetrailboss said:


> BW's night skiing is minimal at best unless they have expanded it.  It was basically one run off the Bethlehem HSQ and the beginner area.  Not worth the drive.  Gunstock, on the other hand, has more night skiing but not off the top unless that changed.  I would think that Pats Peak might have more.



BW night skiing definitely not worth it!  We ski Gunstock on Tuesdays for $16 each (technically a 2 fer night)  I prefer skiing Gunstocks night skiing acreage before Pats Peak.  Gunstocks setup provides longer runs and minimal run outs.  Granted Pats Peak has the better bump run with Hurricane.  But there are several runs with bumps at Gunstock at night when they are not groomed out.  Only beef, it is a hike from the lodge to the darn chair lift.  We have considered a night skiing pass there.



VTKilarney said:


> Pat's peak claims 100% night skiing on the main mountain.   I'm not sure why they haven't released pass prices yet.



That claim is true!

The runs are very short!  Coming off Cyclone, Tornado and Hurricane (three best trails on skiers right of center) there is a very flat, painful runout, there are some glade options over there too.

Vortex, FIS and Twister (more center of mountain) the other three trails worth skiing at least go to a double chair that feels like the fastest chair with no run out.

Sled Pub does have a beer worthy atmosphere!  I am good with Pats a couple times per year.  Gets very busy with kids programs!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2014)

Pats Peak is what it is.  Cheap and some downsides namely the runout and short runs.  I think that you'd get sick of it.  They also don't regroom before night skiing and on weekends night skiing there can get downright icy.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Pat's peak claims 100% night skiing on the main mountain.   I'm not sure why they haven't released pass prices yet.



Would it be wrong to act like a beginner for 3 days and convert their 3 day starter package ($85) to a season pass?  That would be $255 - not bad!  I could take snowboard lessons!  That's it!

Just kidding!


----------



## Quietman (Apr 29, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I think they already did their early sales.



Pat's early bird passes were the same as Crotched's, $419. Not sure why they are unknown at this point?


----------



## ss20 (Apr 29, 2014)

If I were you I'd do the Cannon/Cranmore/Bretton pass.  Steeps and bumps at Cannon.  Trees at Bretton.  Cruisers and a little bit of everything at Cranmore.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2014)

If I were a Concord resident, Cannon would get my season pass business.  The quality of product/terrain, length of season and such a short commute would be a no-brainer for me at $599.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 29, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Pat's early bird passes were the same as Crotched's, $419. Not sure why they are unknown at this point?



Their website says: NEW PRICING FOR THE 2014-2015 SEASON PASSES COMING SOON! PLEASE CHECK BACK.

See: http://www.patspeak.com/winter/seasonpasses.html

I'm assuming that "new pricing" is a fancy way of saying "higher pricing."


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 29, 2014)

ss20 said:


> If I were you I'd do the Cannon/Cranmore/Bretton pass.  Steeps and bumps at Cannon.  Trees at Bretton.  Cruisers and a little bit of everything at Cranmore.



The more I think about it, the more I fall into this camp.  There is a lot of variety in those hills.  Bretton Woods doesn't get the respect it deserves for its tree skiing and length of its season.  Cannon is a pure skier's mountain.  Cranmore allows for a nice visit to North Conway.

I would either get the Super Pass or Cannon only.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> The more I think about it, the more I fall into this camp.  There is a lot of variety in those hills.  Bretton Woods doesn't get the respect it deserves for its tree skiing and length of its season.  Cannon is a pure skier's mountain.  Cranmore allows for a nice visit to North Conway.
> 
> I would either get the Super Pass or Cannon only.



Never been to Cranmore, but I have stayed away for two reasons 1) never many deals that I can use 2) many good skiers I know never have much good to say and I took their word for it!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 29, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Cannon has a good long season too.  Easy drive for you and a place that you would frequent I would think because it is easy to get to and big enough to keep you entertained.



Actually Cannon does not have a long season.  They open later than most, they are slow to fully open,  they prematurely close the tram, and they have a hard close date (+- 1wk) that is early-ish. 

But even considering that, the NH resident rate is a great deal. 
Also, Dlague,  double check your drive times.  You have 45 min to Loon and 1:10 to Cannon.  From Concord the Cannon number sounds about right. But Loon would be closer to 1:05.  It's definitely not 25 min shorter.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> Yes I am a veteran and I often consider such options but none have ever been appealing enough since I have to consider passes or lift tickets for others.



Are you aware that Cannon's NH resident military/veteran season pass is $273?

I  think that puts your 3 person pass total to ~ $1,200 at Cannon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Actually Cannon does not have a long season.  They open later than most, they are slow to fully open,  they prematurely close the tram, and they have a hard close date (+- 1wk) that is early-ish.
> 
> But even considering that, the NH resident rate is a great deal.
> Also, Dlague,  double check your drive times.  You have 45 min to Loon and 1:10 to Cannon.  From Concord the Cannon number sounds about right. But Loon would be closer to 1:05.  It's definitely not 25 min shorter.



Yeah compared to the Boyne resorts it is shorter.  IIRC they typically open a week or so before Thanksgiving and this year they closed, what, less than two weeks ago?  

And the $273 deal is a steal.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Also, Dlague,  double check your drive times.  You have 45 min to Loon and 1:10 to Cannon.  From Concord the Cannon number sounds about right. But Loon would be closer to 1:05.  It's definitely not 25 min shorter.


Was going to post the same.Loon is actually the same as Cannon by the time you go through town.Same with Wallyworld.It may be 20 minutes shorter to the exit but you still have a 10 minute ride after.


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Are you aware that Cannon's NH resident military/veteran season pass is $273?
> 
> I  think that puts your 3 person pass total to ~ $1,200 at Cannon.



Really?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Apr 30, 2014)

dlague said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




2014 - 2015 MILITARY SEASON PASSES
Valid any day at Cannon Mountain.
We're proud to say we have not raised prices on Military Passes in the past 3 years!

Valid for Active Duty, Retired Military, Reserve and Veteran members of all branches.​Price 
Adult Military Pass(18-64)$364.50
Senior Military Pass (65+)$214.50
*NH Resident ADULT Military Pass (18-64)**$273**NH Resident SENIOR Military Pass (65+)**$164.50*


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Actually Cannon does not have a long season.  They open later than most, they are slow to fully open,  they prematurely close the tram, and they have a hard close date (+- 1wk) that is early-ish.
> 
> But even considering that, the NH resident rate is a great deal.
> Also, Dlague,  double check your drive times.  You have 45 min to Loon and 1:10 to Cannon.  From Concord the Cannon number sounds about right. But Loon would be closer to 1:05.  It's definitely not 25 min shorter.



Well I have to say I have never skied Loon but have skied Waterville.  I was guessing based on the Waterville time since there is a long drive off the highway and thought that Loon was fairly close to the highway.  

You are right though 25 minute difference it is not so probably more like 55 or so. Still not bad!  Close enough to ski country for me.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 30, 2014)

Have you considered going for the holiday blackout passes? From your list, it looks like you only skied on a couple of the Okemo blackout dates last season, for instance, though I don't know if some of those missed trips were during those times. You could get the value pass for the adults and peak pass for your son at Sunapee for $1,817 if you're not concerned with skipping holidays or can use your deals on those days.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 30, 2014)

spiderpig said:


> Have you considered going for the holiday blackout passes?



I though about that as well, but what are the odds of the OP being able to ski on the cheap during a holiday period?  I had assumed that if he wanted to ski during that time, he'd have to pay through the nose unless he went to a place like Whaleback.

Your point is well taken, though.  If they would only ski once or twice anyway during those periods, it might be cheaper overall to buy a blackout pass and just pay retail price to ski on the one or two blackout days.


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 30, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I though about that as well, but what are the odds of the OP being able to ski on the cheap during a holiday period?  I had assumed that if he wanted to ski during that time, he'd have to pay through the nose unless he went to a place like Whaleback.
> 
> Your point is well taken, though.  If they would only ski once or twice anyway during those periods, it might be cheaper overall to buy a blackout pass and just pay retail price to ski on the one or two blackout days.



I can't think of anything specific in VT/NH, but you can get multi-ticket deals that are unrestricted. Of course, you may want to diversify more than that and not find it worth the extra money to ski at the most crowded times.


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2014)

Actually, we skied several black out dates on the cheap.  

*Christmas Break*
First we headed to Waterville on Christmas Eve and got to ski for $7 since the Bills only scored that many and Waterville at the last minute honored that deal.  On Christmas, we skied Sunday River on a comp that was the cost of admission to a movie showing they sponsored at Portsmouth Music Hall which was $23.  Skied at Waterville again on 12/28 using a employee lift ticket for free (I gave him gratuity money $50 for two tickets)!  Then we also skied Dartmough Skiway on December 29th for $22 on a deal clued into by this very forum.

*MLK Weekend*
We had originally planned to ski Mt Abram using the Ride and Ski Card tour 2 fer but it was going to rain and the drive there was not worth it.

*Presidents Day Weekend*
We skied Magic on Presidents day weekend on 2 comps and a Ride and Ski tour 2 fer.  

*During MA Vacation Week*
Likewise, we skied Black Mountain during vacation week on two comps and a Ride and Ski tour 2 fer.

Black out dates have never been too much of a problem - if there is a deal to be had I will find it!


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 30, 2014)

You are my deal finding hero!


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 30, 2014)

dlague said:


> Black out dates have never been too much of a problem - if there is a deal to be had I will find it!



Teach me, oh great one. I should have remembered the Magic three-pack no restrictions since I bought one this season! Not too cheap though.

And the Christmas blackout dates at Okemo/Sunapee don't start until 12/26, so you're covered with those. I think you left out 12/28 on your sig, unless it's mis-typed as 2/28.


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2014)

spiderpig said:


> Teach me, oh great one. I should have remembered the Magic three-pack no restrictions since I bought one this season! Not too cheap though.
> 
> And the Christmas blackout dates at Okemo/Sunapee don't start until 12/26, so you're covered with those. I think you left out 12/28 on your sig, unless it's mis-typed as 2/28.



Got it on my spreadsheet forgot about the signature!


----------



## spiderpig (May 2, 2014)

So what did you end up picking? Passes or not?


----------



## dlague (May 2, 2014)

spiderpig said:


> So what did you end up picking? Passes or not?



Cannonball and Puck it have pretty much convinced me that the Cannon Pass is the way to go!  

However, we just got an email for Gunstock and it would cost us $1177.  What is nice about that is - proximity, since Gunstock is 35 or so minutes from home we can night ski there or those missed days where something is going on later in the day - well we can hit it for the morning!  On those black out days we do not have to drive far.

I know!  Gunstock over Cannon?  That translates into about $229 (based on a minimum 20 visits) in fuel savings since it is closer - more likely to eat at home as well.

Cannon vs Gunstock
Runs 73 vs 54
Lifts 10 vs 7
Acres 264ac vs 227ac
Summit 4079ft vs 2300ft
Vertical Drop 2180ft vs 1499ft
Base 1900ft vs 900ft


More than likely get the Cannon Pass!


----------



## VTKilarney (May 2, 2014)

I would go with Gunstock and do the occasional deal elsewhere.  I'm willing to bet that it will be MUCH easier to ski when you have a pass at a place that is so close to home.


----------



## HD333 (May 2, 2014)

dlague

I can say from experience that skiing Gunstock, while a great deal and a fun smaller mountain, will probably get old fast if you are an experienced skier/rider.  But you could rack up the days pretty easy being so close and taking advantage of night skiing. And with the pass prices so low you have plenty of left over $ for road tripping.  
We did it for years when the kids were small, it was fun enough but once they got good it was a little small.  I have nothing but fond memories of Gunstock so please do not take it as a dig on them.

I like the Cannon/Bretton Woods/Cranmore combo. Cannon gives you the challenging terrain relatively close to Concord and BW gives you a longer season with decent fun terrain.   Cranmore seems like a throw in, if nothing else you can hit Cranmore if you stay up in the Valley for the weekend on your way home from BW.

I have to say that of the pass/non-pass camps from reading your posts I would put you in the non-pass camp since it seems like you enjoy the hunt for the deals and the variety. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## dlague (May 2, 2014)

HD333 said:


> dlague
> 
> I can say from experience that skiing Gunstock, while a great deal and a fun smaller mountain, will probably get old fast if you are an experienced skier/rider.  But you could rack up the days pretty easy being so close and taking advantage of night skiing. And with the pass prices so low you have plenty of left over $ for road tripping.
> We did it for years when the kids were small, it was fun enough but once they got good it was a little small.  I have nothing but fond memories of Gunstock so please do not take it as a dig on them.
> ...



Well, I have never bought a season pass before and this is way out of my norm of skiing all over the place for sure!  The idea of skiing a single ski area and maybe a handful of others seems like a tough pill to swallow!  So I struggle.  My wife wants to get the Cannon, Wateville, BW and Cranmore pass primarily for the variety and options on those colder windy days at Cannon!


----------



## VTKilarney (May 2, 2014)

Having never skied Gunstock before, that description was very helpful.  Go for the Cannon/BW/Waterville/Cranmore pass.  It's not going to be easy to be bored at Cannon.  And there is something to be said for getting to know a mountain like it's the back of your hand.


----------



## HD333 (May 2, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well, I have never bought a season pass before and this is way out of my norm of skiing all over the place for sure!  The idea of skiing a single ski area and maybe a handful of others seems like a tough pill to swallow!  So I struggle.  My wife wants to get the Cannon, Wateville, BW and Cranmore pass primarily for the variety and options on those colder windy days at Cannon!



I forgot WV was on that pass, even better reason to get it, and with 4 mountains it is a good way to ease yourself in to being tied to a pass.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 2, 2014)

HD333 said:


> I forgot WV was on that pass, even better reason to get it, and with 4 mountains it is a good way to ease yourself in to being tied to a pass.


  What's nice about that pass is that the mountains are fairly different.  That alone will contribute to the feeling of diversity.


----------



## Brad J (May 2, 2014)

I would go with Cannon , at least there is plenty of real skiing there.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 2, 2014)

If you get the 4 mountain pass, you will probably be less inclined to ski anywhere else because you will feel like you need to get your money's worth.  If you get just the cannon pass, you will get a reasonable payback and still be able to ski around.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (May 2, 2014)

dlague said:


> My wife wants to get the Cannon, Wateville, BW and Cranmore pass primarily for the variety and options on those colder windy days at Cannon!



Just to play devil's advocate: the cost difference between the Superpass and the Cannon only pass is huge.  Especially with your military status and NH residency.  So you could buy Cannon passes and set aside the remaining difference for going elsewhere without necessarily being tied to those 3 other mtns.


----------



## dlague (May 2, 2014)

Plus we can ski BW on Sundays with my brother-in-law for $25!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (May 2, 2014)

Dlague.......u still gonna be involved with RSNE or not as much?     U should get Jeff to affiliate with Cannon!   Do some PBR specials for the apres parties


----------



## dlague (May 2, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Dlague.......u still gonna be involved with RSNE or not as much?     U should get Jeff to affiliate with Cannon!   Do some PBR specials for the apres parties



Yes I will continue to do the Saturdays for the most part!  He can not do PBR because he is sponsored by Harpoon, hence what we drink quite a bit on those Saturdays!  PBR is a beer for when I am thirsty!  He has tried to get Cannon but to no avail.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (May 2, 2014)

Get Cannon and you can ski with Cannonball and me.  We have a get indoctrination routine for you.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Get Cannon and you can ski with Cannonball and me.  We have a get indoctrination routine for you.



Hahahaa...Yes they do  Coming from an X Superpass Holder now inducted into the Cannon only pass !!

Im already looking forward to next season !


----------



## dlague (May 5, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Get Cannon and you can ski with Cannonball and me.  We have a get indoctrination routine for you.



Hmm interesting!  Very curious/excited now!  BTW I only ski green trails!


----------



## Cannonball (May 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> Hmm interesting!  Very curious/excited now!  BTW I only ski green trails!



This was possibly the greenest "trail" I've ever been on.  Couldn't even see the trail through the green!


----------



## Puck it (May 5, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> This was possibly the greenest "trail" I've ever been on. Couldn't even see the trail through the green!




And that is the truth. Let's bring the machete next time.


----------



## dlague (May 5, 2014)

Puck it said:


> And that is the truth. Let's bring the machete next time.



Ok then, I will have to bring my 11 year old along - he likes green trails like that!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 5, 2014)

Putting this great info here to. Buy season pass at Magic get free ticket for Platty. Buy season passs for .Platty get free ticket to use at Magic There coming up with other perks to I hear.. I guess maybe a place like Hickory for another venture. More reason for me to highly considered this deal.I still go to other mountains with discount cards . What to due tough decision.


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2014)

I just noticed on another thread:



boston_e said:


> I havent pulled the trigger yet, but Pico passes are on deck for the whole family.



Like to get opinions here!  I live about 1 hour and 10 minutes from Cannon compared to 1 hour and 45 minutes from Pico.  However, a season pass at Cannon would be about $1200 for my son, wife and I versus $900 at Pico.  Pico offers me a 15 day pay back period based $20 per visit cost.  That is 5 days less than if I go with Cannon.  Both ski areas are about the same acreage Pico 265 versus Cannon 264.  Clearly Cannon has a longer season!  

Are there other intangibles that I should consider?


----------



## xwhaler (May 6, 2014)

I think w/ a Pico pass you could get a discount Spring Beast pass for around $179 or so for late season turns.
I'd personally do Cannon---all highway and I'd argue more variety of terrain than Pico. Pico also closed Tues/Thurs so if the powder were to hit and you were looking at taking a day off you'd be SOL.
Though I guess you could then go to Cannon for their 2 for 1 Tuesday or NH resident Wed $25 day.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 6, 2014)

Longer season at cannon.  

The shorter drive to cannon will make those sketchy weather days a bit more appealing.  

Bountiful ski-off opportunities with your fellow AZ cannon regulars  !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (May 6, 2014)

Is Pico more crowded on weekends?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Is Pico more crowded on weekends?



Considering that it is only open on weekends really, yes


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2014)

Here is a side by side from the same distance above.  I think this is an interesting perspective!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 6, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I think w/ a Pico pass you could get a discount Spring Beast pass for around $179 or so for late season turns.
> I'd personally do Cannon---all highway and I'd argue more variety of terrain than Pico. Pico also closed Tues/Thurs so if the powder were to hit and you were looking at taking a day off you'd be SOL.
> Though I guess you could then go to Cannon for their 2 for 1 Tuesday or NH resident Wed $25 day.



Yes they sold a spring pass to K for $179 to Pico passholders. Not really a big deal because  the regular price was $199, a whopping $20 more. Pico pass holders are  also able to buy spring K lift tickets for 50% off anytime, not just  weekdays. Pico being closed Tues.- Wed. (they're open Thurs.) can also be an advantage for  powder days. The big March storm this year happened on a Wed. into Thurs. I skied K Wed. but that's besides the point. Thurs. I opted to go to Pico because all the snow that fell Wed. into Thurs. morning was just sitting on the mountain untouched whereas K had already been skied out on Wed. The powder also seems to last longer at Pico because there are not as many people skiing it. Also with the Pico pass you get $25 loaded on the pass that you could spend anyway you like at the mountain, it's like free money that actually reduces the cost of the pass by another $25. I like Pico for a lot of reasons but I do think Cannon is a better mountain with more variety (especially when Mittersill is open).


----------



## St. Bear (May 6, 2014)

Plus, 250"+ for Pico compared to 1-whatever Cannon gets is not insignificant.


----------

